#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Oppas voor Marokkaanse bruiloften

## Oppas voor bruiloften

Kent u dat ... Dat u een heerlijk bruiloft wilt hebben zonder kinderen.. U geeft netjes aan op de Uitnodigingen kaart, geen kinderen, als nog komen er kinderen ! nu is er een oplossing als u mij belt dan hoeft u daar geen zorgen over te maken!!! U hebt de mooiste dag van u leven Wij helpen u graag er mee ... voor meer Informatie [email protected]

----------


## bruiloftplaats

Hi Zina27,

wij hebben een site gemaakt, waar alles bij elkaar komt wat met bruiloften te maken heeft (ook oppas)

Wellicht is het interessant voor je: bruiloftplaats NL

----------

